# MAC in Vienna



## cipelica (May 27, 2008)

There are 3 stores in Vienna (in MAC Gerngross, Duoglas and *Marionnaud*), can someone tell me, why are the prices so different in them and which one has the lowest prices?


----------



## Faded Rose (Jul 31, 2008)

? The prices are different?? I'm buying in two of them (SCS Mac store and Mariounnaud) and there NEVER was a difference...


----------

